# Tarantula goals!!!



## gumby (May 27, 2009)

So I'm a very goal oriented person in many way. This last year I set the goal to: 
1. start a Holothele incei communal set up which I finally did today. 
2. Make a set up for a H. gigas with a pool and fish.
3. make a fun burrowing set up for my king baboon.
4. Start to collect more rare Avic species.

So far I've completed the first three and Ill be working on the last one for a long time. I was just wondering what other board members might have as goals? This way maybe I can get some ideas and new goals.


----------



## Endagr8 (May 28, 2009)

I'd like to establish pokie and _incei_ colonies sometime.


----------



## CodeWilster (May 28, 2009)

Collect every species


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (May 28, 2009)

1.Get my KB slings to at least 5inches. (long term goal)
2.Get all of my slings to 5inches.
2.Get egg sacs out of every T I own and raised.
3.Find a new tanks for my pre-molt lividum and smithi.  
4.Fill my room with T's. No, make it two.. or three! You can never have too much!!:drool: 
5.Get to the 50 mark(does having extra of the species count?)
6.Buy roaches and crix. I ran out yesterday


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (May 28, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Collect every species


this is tarantula keeping not pokemon lmao.  j.k. 

my goal this year is to learn as many species (common and latin names) as possible. free hand something that very few people will attempt (and not get tagged) and do a set up that would make even RobC jealous lol.


----------



## CodeWilster (May 28, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> this is tarantula keeping not pokemon lmao.  j.k.
> 
> my goal this year is to learn as many species (common and latin names) as possible. free hand something that very few people will attempt (and not get tagged) and do a set up that would make even RobC jealous lol.


It's funny you mention that because I said something like that the other day and the girlfriend said the same thing!!! lol

Ok really, My goals:

Before I die:
1) Open a tarantula business that pays the bills
2) figure out every detail of the nematode problem in Ts
3) Use tarantula venom to cure/treat cancer
4) Through silk biosynthesis, study and genetically reengineer tarantula silks into other organisms to produce mass amounts and use it to shield your home against meteors, catch crashing airplanes before impact, decorate the yard for halloween, etcetera...

This year (on a more serious note):
1) visit states with native tarantulas/trap door spiders
2) visit other countries and see/photograph tarantulas (and other things) in the wild
3) spread the hobby like I try to spread my religion
4) breed at least one species from each genus, successfuly


----------



## gumby (May 28, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I'd like to establish pokie and _incei_ colonies sometime.


Do you know which pokie you want to try?

@CodeWilster let me know when you get this under wraps we may need it soon "study and genetically reengineer tarantula silks into other organisms to produce mass amounts and use it to shield your home against meteors"

and I would also like to observe some tarantulas in natural environment lucky for me I have environment all around me.


----------



## blix (May 28, 2009)

Goals
- Handle P. nigriventer
- Collect S. calceatum eggsack using only hands
- Take a full dosis of T.  blondi hairs in my eyes without blinking and moaning.
- Do blindfolded cage maintenence with my fingers in OBT enclosure.


On a more serious note:
-Breed Cyriocosmus elegans and Cyriocosmus perezmilesi.
-Buy a female GBB.
-Try not to get bitten.


----------



## the_mask86 (May 28, 2009)

my goals are pretty simple tho.

- zero deaths, not including natural demises.
- more is better!
- get my slings growing, so that they'll be big enough to move to the bungalow KK!
- not get tagged!


----------



## Endagr8 (May 28, 2009)

gumby said:


> Do you know which pokie you want to try?


I've bred my _regalis_ a few times already, so if I get a good eggsac (doubtful--male pretty old) I'll try with this species.

I'm also considering _rufilata_ or _fasciata_.


----------



## gumby (May 28, 2009)

I think one of my goals will be to start working with more OW arboreals. I love arboreals and have many of the NW but have never really got into the OW. So pokies would be fun to start adding to my collection.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 28, 2009)

I am going to get around to breeding some P. Irminia's (my fav t's)  and breed the ones I have now for sure. C. Fasciatum, A. Metallica and if I can figure out what aphonopelma sp I have then that as well.


----------



## burmish101 (May 28, 2009)

I want to raise up my Plogius sp. goliaths into 10in. crazed beasts.
Grow all my other bugs and breed them so I have even more!
Get more oddball/tiny species of roaches to use as feeders.
Also get bit by more t's (9 already), so I can one day turn into spiderman.


----------



## jme (May 28, 2009)

Get 1 T from every genus hmmm still have a verry long way to go :? 

not get bitten or stung havent yet and ima try to keep it that way

breed my first T have 2 mature female G. rosea and one male also one mature female a. avic and mature male a. avic so it should happen soon

Start my first communal witch i did the other day (Heterothele villosella 6 little guys)

and have no more un excpected deaths those fricken suck


----------



## lithiumflower9 (May 28, 2009)

Lol code.  I only have a few goals so far.

Get...
A.  metellica
H.  Lividum
P.  Irminia

Get a few more Gooty Saphires and set them up for breeding and a pair of Singapore blues to breed.  

And for the love of god I hope everything goes well with my new gooty sling and to raise (I'm going to call it a shim cause I have no idea what the sex is) shim up.


----------



## xhexdx (May 28, 2009)

I don't really have many goals this year...

-Try and get a viable sac from an unnamed species () so there will be some CB in the US hobby.

-Get a good selection of shirts available so we have more of those circulating around as well.  Katy's helping me out with that one. 

-Double the size of my collection.


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 28, 2009)

Oooooh this is fun!

1)Get my self one adult breeding pair of Ts from:
Africa (If the trade goes well w/ stevetastic this Saturday, I should have an AF P. Chordatus)
India
The rest of Asia
South America
USA, USA!
Australia

2) Get myself 2 slings of every species. (_That_'ll happen!)


Realistic goals 

1) Get an AF H. gigas with a pond in her enclosure. (Already got a 75 gal)


----------



## equuskat (May 28, 2009)

-Increase the number of adult females in my collection. 
-Produce my first viable sac (My P. cambridgei is holding a good-looking sac right now!)
-Continue to produce artwork for hobby shirts and other items


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 28, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> -Try and get a viable sac from an unnamed species () so there will be some CB in the US hobby.




............


----------



## MizM (May 28, 2009)

Rebuild the giant collection I got rid of when I moved from CA to TX!


----------



## Moltar (May 28, 2009)

My goals are simple:

-Properly care for and raise the T's I already have

-Carefully think out my sales/purchases so as not to just increase the size of my collection but to grow it in certain directions, consolidate and specialize.

-Get everybody that's been growing and molting into the right size enclosures.

-Learn more about inverts in general.


----------



## gumby (May 28, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> -Get everybody that's been growing and molting into the right size enclosures.


That was me the whole last week. i dont have very many Ts still hovering around 70ish but I rehoused about 15 tarantulas this week. It takes some time to set stuff up right. This has been a good thread I think i'm almost ready with some new goals.


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 28, 2009)

Ummmm, to see my G. pulchras reach maturity. (will be years)

Attempt a breeding project with my big N. chromatus female, (local male available).

see my big male B. smithi hook out, been waiting on this one for about 2 years. (Again, already has a date).

Build a fancy cabinet to hold three 10 gal. tanks.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 28, 2009)

I want to grow up my juvi N. chromatus until her full glorious size.
I want my avic slings to get into their next enclosure size up (urgres them to moult)
I want to one day handle both my P. murinus juveniles.
I want to see my rosea moult eventually.
I want to one day get a pair of breeding M. balfouris. (sp?)


----------



## MizM (May 28, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> I want to one day handle both my P. murinus juveniles. (sp?)


Now that is not a good idea!!


----------



## xhexdx (May 28, 2009)

I've already handled one of mine.


----------



## MizM (May 28, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I've already handled one of mine.


I have too. And one of mine handled ME!!!


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2009)

My juvie OBT thought I was a jungle gym last night.  I opened up her new enclosure, and she teleported out, onto my arm, then my head, then down my back, then down my arm, and finally into my hand.  I am glad she didn't find me edible


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 28, 2009)

My goals are:

1.) Learn how to use paypal so that I can buy a male Avicularia avicularia I'm interested in purchasing.

2.) Breed said male with my female Avicularia avicularia, Xena. 

3.) Find decorations for Xena's new tank, like a plastic plant or something similar...

4.) Produce a viable sac, sucessfully hatch the eggs

5.) Buy a lot of jars and keep Xena's future slings in them. Sell some to other tarantula lovers here. 

6.) Teach my local pet store how to properly care for a tarantula with the resources they have. When I bought Xena from them they had little to no idea how.

7.) Buy a burrowing type tarantula, I'd have to buy one from here since my pet store only seems to only sell female pink toe tarantulas. Wish I could decide on a species...

8.) Set up a roach colony!


----------



## Ba8ee (May 28, 2009)

dont get bitten!!


----------



## christian77 (May 29, 2009)

my goal is to be able to afford some nice females to add to my collection. 
or to add more T's period!!!


----------



## gumby (May 29, 2009)

Ok I've got my new goals for the rest of this year:

1. Add three different species of  Poecilotheria all 1"+ in size.

2. Add 2 species of  Avicularia that I have not owned yet.

3. Observe Aphonopelma iodious in natural habitat in several locations in Utah. Record differences in the local species.

4. Learn more about and collect 1 Philippine tarantula.

I love collecting tarantulas but I have to say I like associating with the crew we have on these boards just as much. Seeing all these goals really gives me an idea of the people we have in our little tarantula community and you all rock!


----------



## MizM (May 29, 2009)

gumby said:


> 1. Add three different species of  Poecilotheria all 1"+ in size.


Just buy 'em tiny, they'll reach 1" before you can blink!!! 



gumby said:


> I love collecting tarantulas but I have to say I like associating with the crew we have on these boards just as much. Seeing all these goals really gives me an idea of the people we have in our little tarantula community and you all rock!


Arachnoboards is the added bonus we get that comes along with the hobby. And just as much fun... we have THE most awesome group of people here.


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2009)

My goal is to increase my income this year to be able to help others in this thread achieve their goals. I'm going to reach the point where buying spiders for other A.B.'ers will not hurt me financially. (In fact, as gifts, it will help me as tax write-offs!) I can't wait to do that!!!


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 29, 2009)

Firstly: I call dibs.

Secondly: Are you willing to courier to the UK as a business parcel? 




Dave said:


> My goal is to increase my income this year to be able to help others in this thread achieve their goals. I'm going to reach the point where buying spiders for other A.B.'ers will not hurt me financially. (In fact, as gifts, it will help me as tax write-offs!) I can't wait to do that!!!


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2009)

First thing's first, I have to reach that goal first! 
Second thing, I'd really like to help those who truly can't afford the T's, but have a track record for excellent care. (Remind me later when I reach my goals, Bryn!) I guess I should have said that in the first post.


----------



## Imbrium (May 29, 2009)

Short term goals:  
get an A. genic
get some kind of burrowing species, maybe E. murinus, or E. pachypus                         
Long term goals:  
build my skill/confidence level so that I can 
     a.  get an H. mac
     b.  breed something


----------



## gumby (May 29, 2009)

I think you should go with the E. pachypus. Not only are you basically garenteed a femalebut they are one of my fav. Ts to watch hunt. Mine had a opening in her burrow that looked like a volcano and she would hang her legs out the top when she was hungry tell the cricket walked by and then bamb.  no more cricket. they are also one of the easyer african Ts to handle not that you should handle her thats just what I noticed.


----------



## VESPidA (May 29, 2009)

1. once I move and after some molts (ahem: Rosie!), rehouse all into the most beautiful enclosures I can afford
2. start a dubia colony 
3. live up to my name and actually get a POKIE


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 31, 2009)

Start a collection in a specialty direction by getting more dwarf species.


----------



## JDeRosa (May 31, 2009)

I'd like to see your KB enclosure!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 31, 2009)

My goals, to be completed within the next year or two. 
-Get my hands on a few slings of pederseni and striata since I don't have any yet.  
-Establish a couple more poecilotheria communals. Will most likely be miranda or regalis.  I would really like to try subfusca or formosa as well.
-Breed my p. ornata pair. I'm waiting for both to molt, should be in 1-2 months.  This will be my first breeding attempt.
-Further down the road after the attempt with the ornata, I will attempt to breed the rest of my poecilotheria collection. First will probably be the subfusca followed by the formosa, then rufilata. 
-Find out the sex of my p. metallica.  Find the opposite sex of it and breed them too   It should molt here in the next few days and should be nearing the 5" mark.  I should surely know the sex by then. 
-Get my hands on a couple more a. fasciculata and a. geroldi.
-Breed my versi, purpurea, gbb, subcaeruleus and my blue fangs.  
-I know it is probably going to be close to impossible but I would also like to get my hands on an m. balfouri, l. sp. "borneo black", p. smithi, e. olivacea and x. sp. "blue".  I'm not even going to get into the rest of my wishlist. lol
-Get a buttload more cages from tarantulacages.com. Pokies get big.  

As you can see most of my goals are breeding oriented.


----------



## gumby (May 31, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> I'd like to see your KB enclosure!


If it is my KB enclosure then ill have to see if I can find a friend with a camera as the ones I buy keep ending up stolen. 

Any ways I took a med KK about 8"Hx12"Lx6"W and I put a small Tupperware container 4"Hx8"Lx4"W and placed it lid down in the KK. Then I filled the KK with about 5" soil and made an indentation in one corner so she would start to burrow there. My KB is only just barely 2" and so its more then enough room for her to burrow in and so far as planed she is burrow against the wall so I can see her. Its really a very simple set up but fun for me because I can keep track of her better.


----------



## Harlock (Jun 2, 2009)

-Learn more about my Ts
-Find and breed rare Aphonopelma species so we can have CB ones in the hobby
-breed my Ts and try communal set ups with some of the slings (my dream is trying OBT communal)
-Don't have a death I can't figure out the source of
-Get people who I know will take good care of Ts into the hobby


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 2, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> My goals, to be completed within the next year or two.
> -Get my hands on a few slings of pederseni and striata since I don't have any yet.
> -Establish a couple more poecilotheria communals. Will most likely be miranda or regalis.  I would really like to try subfusca or formosa as well.
> -Breed my p. ornata pair. I'm waiting for both to molt, should be in 1-2 months.  This will be my first breeding attempt.
> ...


If your breedings are successful, you should have no problem purchasing the balfouri, etc.

It's funny because I have a balfouri, but you have fasciculata, cyanognathus, and some of the pokies I don't have yet but would like.

One day.  Breeding first, then I'll splurge.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 2, 2009)

My Ts are all fairly docile (although the _rosea_ is occasionally psychotic):

_A. metallica_
_B. albopilosum_
_G. pulchripes_
_G. rosea_

I'd really like to take on a more intermediate species, probably _P. irminia_ or _cambridgei._


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Key word, successful.  I know they are high goals I have set for myself but they were even bigger before I thinnned my collection out.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not one to talk about my goals outside of my home, but what the heck

1) have 6-8 females of all pokie species
2) have 6-8 females of all Psalm species
3) have 6-8 females of all Avic species

I'm sure there is more...............

GK


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 2, 2009)

Get more mean ones and collect more pedes.


----------



## stryder05 (Jun 2, 2009)

My main goals are - 

1. See my first molt by either my G.Rosea or C.Crawshayi.
2. Purchase GBB or A.Avic to extend collection
3. Handle G.Rosea at least once a day [only hold her once a week at the mo]

;x


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 3, 2009)

My current goal:

-Collect as many different Cyriocosmus species available in the trade as possible. 

-Watch everyone grow and be healthy

-NOT FEAR my blue fang, who isn't even an adult yet, but scares the living crap out of me!.


----------



## WelshTan (Jun 3, 2009)

my goal is to not have any goals to avoid disappointment which is against my goal to expand my collection lol


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> my goal is to not have any goals to avoid disappointment which is against my goal to expand my collection lol


LOL--Reminds me of Dodgeball (the movie).


----------



## Blue Ice (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Breed A. geniculata
2. Handle L. klugi
3. Own T. Blondi



A lot of people have higher goals than mine. I envy them.


----------



## WelshTan (Jun 4, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> LOL--Reminds me of Dodgeball (the movie).


lol. . .I havn't seen that movie lol. . .think i confused myself with my comment lol


----------



## gumby (Aug 23, 2009)

gumby said:


> Ok I've got my new goals for the rest of this year:
> 
> 1. Add three different species of  Poecilotheria all 1"+ in size.
> 
> ...


Thought id do an update on my goals keep myself honest  

1. by tomorrow I will have 3 Poecilotheria all 1"+. Ill have a P. regalis, P. metallica, P. rufalata 

2. The new Avicularia I have are A. aurantiaca, A. huriana, A sp.”isla margarita”, A. azurklaasi

I still need to do more on my 3rd goal and 4th.


----------



## Tcollector (Aug 23, 2009)

My Goals:

1. Have all or most of Poecilotheria's by the middle of 2010.

2. Have some more Avicularia's

3. Start Breeding


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 23, 2009)

1) Have all my tarantulas survive the cold, Wisconsin winter
2) Get an OBT and a GBB
3) Not get tagged


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Aug 23, 2009)

my goal is to not back down from holding a B.Smithi,when its kicking a cloud of hair at me.


----------



## s__i__v (Aug 23, 2009)

i'd have to say what allot of you have said...

More avics!!! tons more...


----------



## Amelia (Aug 24, 2009)

- Keep my mother from finding out about my LP for as long as possible. ("You'd better not have more than two up there." She won't do anything, and likely will not even be mildly upset, but nevertheless, I am only supposed to have two.)

- Find a refuge for my three little ones, and my roaches for the winter. My 100+ year old house is very hard to heat, and some nights will sit at 40...Brrr! Not looking forward to winter. 

- Have all three successfully molt for the first time while in my care. Two down, and the littlest left. And then continue to have successful molts thereafter.

- Of course, adding to the three would be nice too.


----------



## kucouyf (Aug 24, 2009)

My goals would be :

1. More Haplopelmas 
2. Aphonopelma  Seemanni
3. Of course, More Avics xD
4. More, bigger enclosures


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Aug 24, 2009)

Goal 1.  Go longer than two weeks without buying a new T

Goal 2. Expand collection next month.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 24, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Goal 1.  Go longer than two weeks without buying a new T
> 
> Goal 2. Expand collection next month.


Conflicting goals. Nice. I'd say aim for number 2 and just toss #1 out.

My main focus is to successfully hatch the goliath eggs this year. I have over 100 eggs that are cooking now, one was a dud eggsac, 3 more females have yet to lay though they appear to be gravid, and one molted about a month ago so she'll be put with the male soon. I have a number of other T. related goals, but these are the top priority now.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 24, 2009)

- Figure out how to divide a 65 gal tank into multiple arboreal cages (with multiple lids to tend one T at a time) for adult tarantulas and work on it with brother or dad.

- Move out.

- Breed crickets and look into other feeders for sale (locusts, grasshoppers, etc.)

- Buy tons more containers.

- Build up collection with tarantulas on my wishlist. (maybe expand into scorps but not sure yet. Get other large jumping spiders, too)

- Get on the news and go on trial for genetically engineering cat-size spiders that escaped.

 That last one was just to see who was really paying attention.


----------



## Roski (Aug 24, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> - Get on the news and go on trial for genetically engineering cat-size spiders that escaped.


PLEASE engineer them some wings, that's my mad scientist dream


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 24, 2009)

My goals for this year:
1) Get an A. geniculata, C. elegans, H. lividum, and a GBB to round out my goal of keeping what I believe to be 15 of the most popularly kept species.
2) Establish a roach colony.

Next year:
1) Start preparations for a breeding project.
2) Get a 50/50 on my male P. striata.
3) Set up an H. gigas communal enclosure with a water feature.
4) H. incei communal project.

Longer term goals:
1) Avic, GBB, P. irminia, and Pokie breeding
2) Get an E. pachypus, M. balfouri, P. metallica, P. miranda, P. subfusca (lowland), and an X. immanis
3) A couple of scorps and a S. subspinipes

*Whew* I think that about covers it!!!


----------



## Roski (Aug 24, 2009)

Within the next year:

Start a roach colony

Build my own enclosures 

Expand collection with:
-Heteroscodra maculata 
-Ephobupos murinus
-Avicularia versicolor  
-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
-Psalmopoeus irminia 


In the next 3 years: 

Breeding project


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 24, 2009)

Roski said:


> PLEASE engineer them some wings, that's my mad scientist dream



 Megabat's wings, CHECK! I'll get right on it. Muahaha!! (ignore the insane SciFi/spider addict)

 xsyorra, you have some very nice long term goals. I like the P. subfusca lowland myself. If any of my P. irminia turn out male, I may contact you.  
I hope to see some Holothele colony pictures sometime in the future.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 25, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Megabat's wings, CHECK! I'll get right on it. Muahaha!! (ignore the insane SciFi/spider addict)
> 
> xsyorra, you have some very nice long term goals. I like the P. subfusca lowland myself. If any of my P. irminia turn out male, I may contact you.
> I hope to see some Holothele colony pictures sometime in the future.


Hell yeah!!!! More SunTigers in the hobby!!! Don't know if my 2.5" P. irminia is male or female yet, because it hides all the time. It never sits still long enough when out to get an Epianderous fusillae sexing, and it's chewed up it's molts pretty well. But either way, I'll go 50/50 with you. If it's male, hell, I'll get two more females and do the same thing. Breed a crap-ton of 'em. Hopefuly the slings will turn out upsidedown like Robc's!!! LOL Imagine, 12" upsidedown saimese flying P. irminias taking over the world!!! (Ignore my SciFi-addict rant too... )


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 29, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Hell yeah!!!! More SunTigers in the hobby!!! Don't know if my 2.5" P. irminia is male or female yet, because it hides all the time. It never sits still long enough when out to get an Epianderous fusillae sexing, and it's chewed up it's molts pretty well. But either way, I'll go 50/50 with you. If it's male, hell, I'll get two more females and do the same thing. Breed a crap-ton of 'em. Hopefuly the slings will turn out upsidedown like Robc's!!! LOL Imagine, 12" upsidedown saimese flying P. irminias taking over the world!!! (Ignore my SciFi-addict rant too... )



 LMFAO!!! Yay, found someone I have a lot in common with!  

 50/50 sounds awesome, but I might be jumping the gun. My slings are only .. hmmm...(.75"?) and I'm already talking about mature tarantulas. I'd have to ask WARPIG how big the slings were. My math skills are appalling.

 I also would like to add in my goals a P. regalis colony. That will always be a species on my list.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 29, 2009)

So many goals...

I have about 15 breeding projects in the works. (Still looking for that MM S. calceatum *wink wink*)

Reorganize the animal room.  Gotta build about 5 more shelving units and I'm all set.

Well...I guess that's about it.  The breeding projects take up a ton of my 'goal pie' though.


----------



## gumby (Aug 29, 2009)

Props to you for breeding goals Ive not had much luck. Ive tried to breed a few the last year or two with little to show for it but some Females who molted with out producing eggs 2 unfirtile eggs and 1 that had all the eggs dry up sad day. Im going to try again soon though I tend to buy MM rather then do breeding loans as I figure this is more fair to other AB members tell I get the hang of breeding.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 29, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> - Get on the news and go on trial for genetically engineering cat-size spiders that escaped.


Old world I presume?  lol.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 31, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Old world I presume?  lol.


 Heck yeah. What else?  

 If I could make winged, 6 foot OW tarantulas with intelligence of jumping spiders I'll be sure to send you a puppy-sized sling (spikey collar included!) ;P 

 To be more serious, I would like to try a breeding experiment with Psalmos sp. in the future (when any of my males develop). Currently for my goal of the year, I'd be happy enough for a whole year if I could get some minatrix and also maybe singepore blue slings. Good for keeping ditsy teenagers out of my room as I've found out with psalmos.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 31, 2009)

Short term goals:
-convince my parents to let me get a few tarantulas at the retile show in october.
-move out
-keep my MM A. avic clean and happy (been having a problem with that, first mold, now bugs  )

-get:
*GBB
*B. Boehmei
*P. murinus
*P. regalis
*H. incei
*C. elegans

Long term goals:

-convert my friend and get her a tarantula LOL
-collect more than 15 T's 
-collect other inverts (namely scorps, milipedes, and tailless whip scorpions)
-go to collage (for entomology of course!)
-get a M. balfouri, P. metallica, and a blue fang
- Start some kind of coloney (likey H.incei)


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 31, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Heck yeah. What else?
> 
> If I could make winged, 6 foot OW tarantulas with intelligence of jumping spiders I'll be sure to send you a puppy-sized sling (spikey collar included!) ;P


I'd prefer an adult that thinks I should be dinner but I'll take the sling.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

1. Breed my Poecilotheria regalis.
2. Breed/ propagate Aphonopelma sp Carlsbad Green slings in captivity.
3. Breed my Brachypelma smithi.
4. Breed my Acanthoscurria geniculata.
5. Breed my Aphonopelma hentzi.
6. Start a communal with 15 OBTs.


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 20, 2009)

my goal is to get a new display shelf for my collection and get an _Augacephalus_. also to not have anyone die, but that's obvious.


----------



## binky (Sep 20, 2009)

My goals are:

1) (like many said) Have my Ts stay healthy and happy - no deaths!
2) One day have a Xenesthis immanis and a Ephebopus murinus 
3) Be able to handle my Ts 
4) Have a really _*bewdiful *_enclosure


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> I'd prefer an adult that thinks I should be dinner but I'll take the sling.


 LOL! Imagine if you had to have something as large as an aviary to house one tarantula.  

 (starting a new "Mad Scientist Dream" thread in TWH)

 Short term goal :

 Having a REALLY hard time choosing between A. minatrix, GBB, singepore blue or H. maculata slings..


----------



## upwith inverts! (Sep 20, 2009)

I want to get a female H. Gigas, breed her, and see how communal H. gigas really are. 
Get a GBB
Start a T company
Get my first centipede, solidugid, true spider, and amblypygid.
Get a US native T
And I have an idea Ive been toting around with for a while that I don't want people to know about yet(andit doesn't involve an epidemic)


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 27, 2009)

New goal to raise and breed my C. elegans !


----------



## Lucille (Sep 27, 2009)

Finish the 20-25 acrylic enclosures I'm making.
Get T slings in them.
Find a group of Texas T people.


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 28, 2010)

*Seriously!? No one has had T goals in a while?*

New goal! Get L.violeceopes the coming spring!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 28, 2010)

Ooh this is a cool thread...I realize it was started last year but I must have skimmed past it.

Okay, here goes...

1. Start to offer my organs in exchange for a MM E. pachypus
2. Successfully breed B. albopilosum (they've already been mated once, try #2 is tomorrow)
3. Breed P. irminia
4. Breed E. cyanognathus
5. Successfully raise our A. avic and A. versicolor...we have the worst luck with Avics
6. Start collecting some Latrodectrus sp.
7. Start to branch into collecting more Tapinauchenius and Ephebopus sp.
8. Try to limit the crying and hyperventilating to 30 mins when our MM B. albopilosum dies...yeah right

Cass


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 29, 2010)

My goal is to get out of debt. and to breed my T.blondi.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 29, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Short term goals:
> -convince my parents to let me get a few tarantulas at the retile show in october.
> -move out
> -keep my MM A. avic clean and happy (been having a problem with that, first mold, now bugs  )
> ...


I have succeeded in two of these. My MM _A. avic_ "Bullet" is living a mite and mold free life. however, he IS nearing the end of his life, which breaks my heart. 

I have also convinced my parents to allow me to have a few more Ts, I have nine as of right now, but I am no longer aloud to get any more than that. :wall:

Other than that, nothing


----------



## gumby (Jan 29, 2010)

gumby said:


> Ok I've got my new goals for the rest of this year:
> 
> 1. Add three different species of  Poecilotheria all 1"+ in size.
> 
> ...


Ok I got #1 and #2 done but still a lot of work to do on #3 and I have yet to do #4.

Some new goals for 2010:
1. Some how convince my monster female C. fasciatum to mate with my MM C. fasciatum I think shes just a man hater.
2. Sex my A. diversipes who I believe will be ready to mate in the next year.
3. collect 3 more Avicularia I have not owned before. This is getting harder as I now own 11 different species of Avicularia and I'm trying to count new species as identified different species. Otherwise I'd just buy several Avicularia avicularia  and call it good. :wall:


----------



## Marvin (Jan 29, 2010)

My goal is to get a big and beautiful adult P.Metallica with the largest and most beautiful enclosure


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 29, 2010)

my goals

1. Finally find a 9" female Cyriopagopus Schioedtei and buy it
2. Finish all my cage backgrounds 
3. Find a H. vonwirthi male 
4. Breed a pair of H macs and keep every sling
5. get my hands on a breeding pair of M. Lambertoni, M Balfori, Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black".
6. Get the guts to hold my rosehair


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

My goals 

1. Acquire Some of the less common Asian Arboreals ( in the US Hobby at least ) Like. Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger", Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black", Phormingochilus everetti And others among them. 

2. Make the most Naturalistic Setup that i can create for them


3. Eventually attempt a Breeding project with them.


----------



## azgbb (Jan 29, 2010)

Stop buying so many T's.

I'm running out of room!


----------



## Abby (Jan 30, 2010)

My goals are:

* convince my husband that Ts are nothing to fear, and we NEED to get more
* keep learning about how to care for my babies
* still be obsessed with everything they do
* just enjoy watching my T garden grow


----------



## SpiderDane (Jan 30, 2010)

My goal was to get over my fear 

Now i´m hooked at these little beauties 

1: I´m waiting on the weather god to raise the temps a bit, so i can get my Cyriopagopus schioedtei female  
2: To get many more
3: Try getting even more
4: Try _not_ getting any more


----------



## Nymphenee (Jan 30, 2010)

My goals:

1. Eventually work my up the difficulty ladder to Pokie-level.
2. Successfully start breeding Ts.  Any species will do.  
3. Own a P. Metallica and M. Balfouri.
4. Own most purple colored species.
5. Own several hundreds of Ts.

Bonus:  Successfully smuggle my Ts into college and care for them without putting them in an environment that could harm them.  (Wohoo single dorms with own bathroom! ) 

And find other people my age who live locally that share my passion.


----------



## ¥AMEON (Jan 30, 2010)

*[¥] UpComing Project [¥]*

i try to keep it simple and stick with one goal at 
a time l.o.l

*Goal:*
Envisioning and making a piece of Tropical Jungle
with Custom CliffWall imitation BackDrop suitable 
for orchid's and various plant's out of and in to 
the new'bought ExoTerra 12x12x16 And making 
the design flexible enough to suit any type of 
"next to be" Aboreal house Guest ^^


----------



## 8by8 (Jan 30, 2010)

My goals for 2010

1. Get a P. Miranda
2. Find a MM for my female Lampropelma Violaceopes
3. Find a MM  for Nhandu chromatus
4. Buy a microscope
5. Finish paper on Aphonopelma Moderatum and get the conservation wheels moving on that subject.


----------



## tiger cowboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Short term
-Get some size on my T's!
-Start making visually appealing enclosures (I hate tupperware but man is it convenient)
-Establish a good self-sustaining B. dubia colony
-Not get tagged

Long term
-Get some size on them spiders!
-Start breeding (Limited scale, fun and trading)
-Not get tagged


----------

